

Strong Parameters for Rails: Mass assignment in the controller - dko
https://github.com/rails/strong_parameters

======
jfarmer
See also <https://github.com/technoweenie/tainted_hash>

------
shubber
Good to see there's _some_ response from Rails core for last month's github
kerfuffle.

